# sadie in foster



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

well sadie is out of the shelter and i am fostering her. the golden retriever rescue did contact me to tell me the reason they didn't pull her was because she was aggressive . aggressive due to attacking the family cat after being startled while sleeping. they also said they talked to sadie's vet and it was recommended that she was put down. my question is why did the shelter put her on petfinder, if she is such a threat why wasn't she put down? hey i just don't know. what i do know is that she is really overweight, probably about 20 pounds, she is a big bear at 90 pounds. she rides very well in the car, really likes people, she was great at the vets today where she had her ears treated, flea medication, rabies and other shots.we went to pet supplies plus to get her proplan weight management food, she loved everyone who came up to her. my neighbor cut her front nails with no problem other than cutting the quick on one. sadie didn't even move. her declaws were actually starting to dig into her pads.she loves to be brushed, i could have knit a sweater from all the fur that came out.she was around my three for nearly an hour with no incident. i do fear she is partially if not more than partially deaf. my first impression is that she is a sweet girl who is going deaf and this maybe why she attacked the cat, but she also has some hip problems and does not rise from the floor to fast, maybe the cat was also slow. well she will be checked again next week by vet.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

What a sweetie. I bet she is thrilled to be with you. Sounds like she had a packed full day of attention getting. Great job in pulling her. Sounds like you may be on to something with the hearing problem which makes sense to everything else. Did you tell the rescue that information?? She looks like a real love. Keep us posted and you know if you need anything just PM me. Thanks for letting us know you pulled her. I am betting she is just so happy to be with you instead of the cage she was in.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

So glad she is getting the care she needs. She looks very sweet and happy now. 

Great Job!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for taking Sadie in for fostering. Sounds like a girl with much potential. She sure looks like a sweetie. I hope she finds her forever home soon.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

She looks like a sweetie..


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sadie looks happy to be with you, thanks for fostering her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness, she looks just like Beau. I am so glad that you were able to pull her. I hope she finds her furever home that is right for her. She looks beautiful since her grooming. did the vet say if he thought she had hearing loss from the ear problems? Maybe the ear meds will help her some. 
Thanks for pulling her and helping her to get back to the girl she was.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Thank you SOOO Much for taking her in! Glad to hear she is not what they said she was.. She looks like a big teddy bear...
Keep us posted...Thank you again...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What an angel thanks for taking Sadie!!!!

Hooch


----------

